# Road's End Eerie Manor; It begins!



## jdubbya

Day one of the collaborative haunt build between Road's End and Eerie Manor. We'll add photos and details as the build progresses, up to and including Halloween night. We managed to get the majority of the wall panel frames built today, along with a start on the drop panel scare, using plans from Stiltbeast Studio. The panel frames all have a middle top to bottom support piece as well and Mark has those pics he'll post. We had a productive day!

Fitting the drop panel




























Cutting out the hole


----------



## jdubbya

The drop panel wall. We haven't attached the hardware yet but it looks like it will be a great scare.



















A few of the 28 wall panel frames we built.










Still have a couple frames to build then skin them with the free plywood we got! The big building we're working in is a 4000 sq foot warehouse that we can set the whole thing up inside as we build. That will help a lot when we go to set bracing, props, lighting etc. More to come so stay tuned!!


----------



## Hairazor

Great start guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dude looking through the panel really scared me - oh wait, that's one of you two:googly:


----------



## ATLfun

Simply WOW!!!! You guys are taking it to professional level. It looks like that you guys are both really energized. I am assuming the the 28 wall panels will be replacing the corn pallets. Thanks for keeping us in the loop of your progress.


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Great start guys!


 Thanks! We had fun. Worked for 4 hours and hashed out a lot of details and ideas.



RoxyBlue said:


> The dude looking through the panel really scared me - oh wait, that's one of you two:googly:


Oh, a wise guy, eh! Why I oughta'....



ATLfun said:


> Simply WOW!!!! You guys are taking it to professional level. It looks like that you guys are both really energized. I am assuming the the 28 wall panels will be replacing the corn pallets. Thanks for keeping us in the loop of your progress.


Probably a few notches under professional but we are definitely energized! The wall panels will make up the entire structure. We'll still use a few pallets for some detail though. Mark and I will update the thread regularly when we make progress, but we figured we'd share day one with you all. Thanks for following along!


----------



## lewlew

Here are a few more pics of our efforts on Day 1 of building. Beyond thrilled to finally start work on the joint venture. It was tough to put down the tools for the day.


























Stay tuned for more to come!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh WOW! What a great start! I absolutely love your work space...I could say I'm pea green with envy over your work space...but that would just make me seem petty. Love the panels and how perfectly straight and true everything appears to be. Nice going guys!


----------



## lewlew

Pumpkin5 said:


> Love the panels and how perfectly straight and true everything appears to be.


Jerry is a whiz with a square. Or is it a square with a whiz? I forget.:googly: I told him I wasn't going to mention him squaring up each and every cut but this was just too perfect not to.

We had two chop saws running and at least two drills (sometimes three). I can't wait for the next build date to get the panels skinned with plywood or paneling and to start putting some of the panels together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

lewlew said:


> Jerry is a whiz with a square. Or is it a square with a whiz? I forget.:googly: I told him I wasn't going to mention him squaring up each and every cut but this was just too perfect not to.
> 
> We had two chop saws running and at least two drills (sometimes three). I can't wait for the next build date to get the panels skinned with plywood or paneling and to start putting some of the panels together.


:jol:I am terrible at making sure everything is measured correctly, but even a 'crooked' person like myself can appreciate true craftsmanship. It is something to strive for, for sure. (It's almost like I could FEEL his concentration in the photos.)


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew said:


> Jerry is a whiz with a square. Or is it a square with a whiz? I forget.:googly: I told him I wasn't going to mention him squaring up each and every cut but this was just too perfect not to.


Hey! It's HIP to be square!

(starts thinking of paybacks:zombie


----------



## Copchick

Wow! That's alot of work. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great so far!


----------



## lewlew

Jdubbya and I (plus another fellow haunter from Erie) had another good build day yesterday. We got quite a few of the 31 wall panels skinned with plywood and started a setup of the haunt just to see how the wall panels will fit together.

We are blessed with an enormous work space and are able to completely set the haunt up inside and mock up where everything will go including lighting and prop placement. (Even exploring the possibility that we can use this enormous space to do a haunt in future years!!!)

Jerry and Dennis contemplating some columns









The back 1/3 of the haunt. The rooms are starting to take shape.









Lewlew (left) and jdubbya (right). Horror builders extraordinaire.


















The pleas for help are beginning already.









More build dates to come and things are really picking up speed. If all of our ideas come to fruition.....this could get interesting!


----------



## jdubbya

I think we spent 4 hours working and another two sitting around afterwards thinking of more ideas!:googly:
The wife of the guy who lives there is a Cub Scout leader and she has offered to sacrifice..er..I mean "volunteer" her 5th graders to be test subjects and go through it once it's all set up. I can't tell you how fun this is to be able to set it all up as we build, and have the space to work in. Mark and I are still in a haunter's daze from when the owner said he wouldn't care if we made the whole thing into a haunted house
Side note; the plywood covering the wall panels are sheets of factory cut 1'x4'x3/8 thick. We had access to over 2000 pieces of it absolutely FREE! We took close to 450 pieces and can get more if we need them. Might just snag some more in case we decide to expand next year!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol:Oh Wow! Great progress and if I wasn't so dang excited for you guys, I'd be pea green with envy. Those fifth graders have NO idea what they are getting volunteered for.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just think it's wonderful that two such nice guys get to work together on something fun


----------



## jdubbya

As we continue building and start setting the rooms/scenes, you'll get a better idea of the look we're going for. The room on the left will be an office of sorts; desk/chair/dead guard/assorted props and two wall scares, one of which will be in that doorway opening you see. This will be a metal cabinet that will house an actor who will burst through the doors when patrons are in the room. The room to the right is our "zombie feeding room and will hold two live zombie actors feeding on a corpse. This will be covered in white panel board, much like a sterile exam room where autopsies and experiments were conducted. There will be copious amounts of blood. The zombies will seem to be distracted by the corpse uintil the patrons enter the room then go for them, forcing them down the exit hall. Further build pics will show a better idea of the layout but it's going to be pretty neat! We are having fun!


----------



## tjc67

Sounds very cool. 
On a related note, does anyone have an idea why I can not see lewlew's pics


----------



## lewlew

Can't see these ones either? Dang.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Me either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

tjc67 said:


> Sounds very cool.
> On a related note, does anyone have an idea why I can not see lewlew's pics


Just checked - they're in a private album, so only members who are friends of lewlew's on the forum can see them.

Lewlew, you need to make the photo album on your profile site public.


----------



## lewlew

Done and done. Thank you Roxy. My bad.


----------



## lewlew

Another weekend and more building on the Road's End / Eerie Manor collaboration. We spent the day skinning more wall panels and really beginning to flesh out the structure.

As the rooms and hallways begin to take shape, we see our plans and scares begin to take shape.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! I'm so digging your work area! You guys can do ANYTHING with all that lovely, covered space....I'm such a green-eyed-monster.:zombie::zombie:

P.S. Happy for you guys though.....really....happy, happy! I wish I had two, such good looking haunters to collaborate with.


----------



## ATLfun

I like the way you guys are adding a roof/ceiling to the structure. That will certainly make things spookier, plus if it is a rainy day then you can still have an enjoyable haunt.


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OMG! I'm so digging your work area! You guys can do ANYTHING with all that lovely, covered space....I'm such a green-eyed-monster.:zombie::zombie:
> 
> P.S. Happy for you guys though.....really....happy, happy! I wish I had two, such good looking haunters to collaborate with.


The warehouse is a dream come true. We can build, store, paint, and whatever else we need to do in it.



ATLfun said:


> I like the way you guys are adding a roof/ceiling to the structure. That will certainly make things spookier, plus if it is a rainy day then you can still have an enjoyable haunt.


The roof was Mark's idea and is going to be a real plus! It will be covered in black plastic sheeting as an added moisture barrier and will keep all the ambient light out. We can hang lights/props, run wires and cords, and if it does rain, we'll be dry, unlike the last two years!


----------



## Davesd33

Are you guys using a special Plywood, or spraying it afterwards. In Indiana now, all wood has to be treated with flame retardent or the fire marshall will not issue a permit.


----------



## jdubbya

Davesd33 said:


> Are you guys using a special Plywood, or spraying it afterwards. In Indiana now, all wood has to be treated with flame retardent or the fire marshall will not issue a permit.


It's simply factory cut plywood. Not treated with anything to my knowledge. AFAIK, there is no such requirement here. We hadn't planned on spraying it with anything. I've had haunts before and had firemen and police friends stop by. There has never been mention of need for a permit either. Maybe just been lucky but people in the know have never said anything about it or asked if we had one. I'm sure laws vary state to state.


----------



## scareme

That build is really looking great. You guys are lucky to have each other to feed off of. Your wives might not be thinking the same thing. I love the direction the haunt is headed in, and the enthusiasm I'm getting from your posts. I remember jdubbya talking about cutting back earlier. This way is so much better.


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> That build is really looking great. You guys are lucky to have each other to feed off of. Your wives might not be thinking the same thing. I love the direction the haunt is headed in, and the enthusiasm I'm getting from your posts. I remember jdubbya talking about cutting back earlier. This way is so much better.


Thanks scareme! The issue of me cutting back has come up a lot, and actually scaling back is harder to do once the creative juices get flowing again. With Mark's Roads End on hiatus, it just seemed fitting to have both of us work together on a haunt and we're having a blast! I couldn't be happier to have Mark's expertise and enthusiasm as a part of our own Halloween celebration! I am using a lot less real estate, eliminating the walk down our drive and through the back yard, etc. Building the structure in the driveway was part of the original plan but it has ended up being larger than i had imagined, but in a good way. Mark had some great ideas from the get go, involving making the structure longer and wider. We do have an issue with an overhang on our side entrance but we can work around that. I've already primed Mrs. dubs and she seems on board with it. We have another build day this Saturday and we might just get the entire building set up. Then it's paint, prop placement, lighting, etc.. We both know there is a lot of work yet to do but I know in the end it will be well worth the effort and expense. I've already spoken to so many people who are asking about it and saying they'll be there again this year. This could be huge!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Just want to say I am really enjoying following this thread! You guys are living the dream!

Thanks for sharing. I simply cannot wait to see how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## lewlew

As of last weekend, the main structure is complete. We've started to move a few pieces in such as the cabinet and desk for 
the office scares. Put up some white paneling for the 
autopsy/ feeding room, and framed out our cage scene and plexiglass scare.

Now it's time to give the whole thing a coat of paint. Mostly black 
and grey for the inside and maybe some o.d. green for the visible 
portions outside.

We'll be working on doorways and making the outside visible potions look 
a bit more military. A lot left to do but it feels good to see the 
dimensions come off the paper and into real life.


----------



## jdubbya

Great pics! I snagged two gallons of dark green/gray paint for $8.00 today. Thinking it will work great for the outside. Might even be dark enough for the inside halls. We can experiment. I was up on Monday and before we turned the lights on in the warehouse, the haunt was pitch black! Once we cover the rood with plastic and finish the interior walls, we'll have no issues with light. Even my son was pretty tentative going into the entrance hall and said how creepy it was!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, talk about well built! That is pretty amazing stuff, the wall panels are like a super-structure. I like the narrowness of it though, it probably will incite claustrophobia. (add some roaches on the walls, to give the patrons a double dose of panic) :devil: Really looks great!


----------



## ATLfun

So is the game plan to have lewlew cruising the sidewalk in his stalk-around costume?


----------



## jdubbya

ATLfun said:


> So is the game plan to have lewlew cruising the sidewalk in his stalk-around costume?


Probably not but we're discussing what we'll we doing in the haunt. Every year, I ( as I'm sure many of us) get stuck doing crowd control, general maintainance, and making sure everything is running smoothly. I really want to get in on the scares this year. We have ample help and enough "eyes" to keep watch on things, so we should be covered. Mark kind of hinted at being a roving member of the crew and going from place to place making sure stuff is going well. There are a couple areas we could position ourselves to get in some great scares but also be able to get to anywhere in the structure in seconds if the need arose. We'll see how it plays out and how many of our helpers follow through. We figure we need 12 to make it work, and there is no shortage of volunteers but given that most of them are high school kids and it's a Friday night, anything could happen. We have firm commitments from 7 so far, plus myself and Mark. I have folks on the reserve list and Mark has helpers he can call in too. All in all I think we'll be fine as far as help goes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> Probably not but we're discussing what we'll we doing in the haunt. Every year, I ( as I'm sure many of us) get stuck doing crowd control, general maintainance, and making sure everything is running smoothly. I really want to get in on the scares this year. We have ample help and enough "eyes" to keep watch on things, so we should be covered. Mark kind of hinted at being a roving member of the crew and going from place to place making sure stuff is going well. There are a couple areas we could position ourselves to get in some great scares but also be able to get to anywhere in the structure in seconds if the need arose. We'll see how it plays out and how many of our helpers follow through. We figure we need 12 to make it work, and there is no shortage of volunteers but given that most of them are high school kids and it's a Friday night, anything could happen. We have firm commitments from 7 so far, plus myself and Mark. I have folks on the reserve list and Mark has helpers he can call in too. All in all I think we'll be fine as far as help goes.


:jolon't forget..........I'll be on the roof with my trusty paintball gun, sniping off the mean kids.:devil:


----------



## jdubbya

pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:don't forget..........i'll be on the roof with my trusty paintball gun, sniping off the mean kids.:d:devil:


:d


----------



## shawndel2014

*Wish I could start!*

I made 1 mistake and forgot my husband birthday 1 time in 17yr and after that I have been banned from starting anything Halloween till Oct 4th every year! so please post pics so I can live through ALL of you!


----------



## tjc67

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolon't forget..........I'll be on the roof with my trusty paintball gun, sniping off the mean kids.:devil:


 Wait, you mean I'm only supposed to snipe the mean kids? :ninja:


----------



## lewlew

Here are a few pictures from the Road's End/ Eerie Manor collaboration. We've completed all the major build items and are working on painting, prop placement, and minor items.

All the doorway headers are installed and the paint is beginning to go on the walls. Jdubbya lucked into a fantastic gray/ green color that is very military looking. We'll go with solid black down the hallways and blood strewn and slung throughout.

We've got a long ways to go but it is nice to get some prop placement and see how things are going to fit together.

Caged Zombie Area









Feeding Zombie Room









Control Room/Office









Hallway before paint









The Master Plan (such as it is)


----------



## jdubbya

Started on the outside of the Manor today. lots of little details yet but it's shaping up


----------



## RoxyBlue

(claps hands like a little girl when she sees her favorite small space cemetery):jol:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> (claps hands like a little girl when she sees her favorite small space cemetery):jol:


(bows in appreciation of the applause!) The yard seems smaller every year for some odd reason but it's very manageable


----------



## Spooky1

It's like a nice little family cemetery, but with zombies.


----------



## tjc67

Looking good and can't wait to see more.


----------



## jdubbya

the main office room at the end of the first hallway










the autopsy/feeding room. Chilled fog will be pumped in through the ceiling near the faux vent on the wall










the first of the undead that guests will encounter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see the officer is still holding the gun with his severed hand. That's job dedication:jol:

Nicely detailed rooms!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> I see the officer is still holding the gun with his severed hand. That's job dedication:jol:
> 
> Nicely detailed rooms!


Thanks! Detailing the rooms was the fun part! We could keep going with it but figured a lot will be lost on people who are just trying to make their way through. The lighting and sound Mark came up with is perfect! We really have a lot of atmosphere in this thing! Here's another shot. Used a lot of real old rusty chains and accents to make it look creepy.


----------



## lewlew

Those photos your son took turned out awesome! Never seen you look better Jerry!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! This is going to be so wonderful! I wish you guys were closer, I'd love to see it up close. So much work has been put into this, you guys have got to be PROUD!


----------



## jdubbya

Last shots before we dismantle and move it to my house for final set-up. We took pics of all the prop rooms so we can put things back where they go
The outer façade




























Autopsy room


----------



## jdubbya

office room
We secured several real military items for props, including the pilots helmet, ammo boxes, and even my son's USMC Urban Combat manual!










Mark made this awesome map that shows various areas that have been over run, etc..



















Should start the tear down this week and will begin the move and re-build on Monday the 27th. Some long days ahead but it will be so much fun on Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys did a great job putting this together.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... what a build. Great work!


----------



## RFrendt

Amazing - wish I could see it in person!


----------



## jdubbya

The dismantled haunt, awaiting transport and resurrection on Monday! Can't wait!!




























lewlew had a slight mishap, but should be fine after the surgery


----------



## RoxyBlue

lewlew, NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys have some heavy lifting in your near future


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> You guys have some heavy lifting in your near future


Not to mention some heavy drinking


----------



## lewlew

jdubbya said:


> Not to mention some heavy drinking


Amen brother. Let's get this thing going! Besides, I'm better one-handed than most are with two! (of course, that may be the pain medication talking)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You guys are too funny. You get well soon Mark! Or just get Mrs Jdubbya to stitch it back on, and shake off the pain. Or we could all just start calling you Rightie.  Just a hint, put down the power tools before you 'quench your thirst' if you know what I mean. Oh, and lift with your legs!!


----------



## bobzilla

You guys really hit a home run with this build!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my word did these pics make me smile? Tremendous work you two!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck guys!


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks kids! We're starting bright and early Monday morning. Mon-Thurs look great weather-wise; sunny and mild. We're hoping to have the whole structure up by Tuesday afternoon. Wednesday will be spent setting props, wiring/lighting, and decorating. On Thursday night we're doing a trial run/dress rehearsal, and have invited several people over to go through it and give us their impressions, among them 20 members of a teenage girls gymnastics team (jdubbya has flashback to high school days reading Penthouse Forum with buddies in his '68 Plymouth Fury) OK, back now! Anywho...should be fun to see how it goes over with guests before the big night. Will post some pics of the re-build and of course the final product. We have 2 video cameras to use to capture scares and another reporter called me last week and wants to come over and do a story on the haunt. We'll have him come over when we're setting up. It'll be fun to get the thing set up and everything in place, and more fun to share it with you guys!


----------



## jdubbya

Another news spot!

http://www.yourerie.com/news/news-a.../2vinXJHN6keg4M0L4-r-GQ#.VE8NdEqvnwo.facebook


----------



## Acid PopTart

Everything is looking aces guys! Just fantastic, cannot wait to see the finished product on the big night and some of the reactions too!


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks APT! The structure is up and tonight we started on the lighting. Tomorrow is finish lighting, fill in any spots where light will bleed into the scare halls, reinforce the roof tarping, and finish the prop placement. It's all coming together very nicely and the stress is off as it's just detail work now. Thursday is a trial run with several guests who are coming over to check it out. We'll get their reactions and hopefully they'll think our efforts have paid off. Still need to set up the window projection and do some odds and ends. Also need to stock up on Advil! I forget how hard this is! Weather looks very sketchy but the show will go on and hopefully we'll have some fun stuff to share.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... looks great!


----------



## jdubbya

http://www.erietvnews.com/clip/10800055/haunted-house-2300p103114

a news spot from our haunt on Friday.


----------



## IMU

Great job! WOW ... you guys did an awesome amount of work and it shows!


----------



## jdubbya

*Roads End/Eerie Manor; the final product*

The dust has settled, for the most part. Lewlew and I spent the past two days breaking down the haunt structure and hauling it off to storage. To say we had fun would be an understatement, in fact we both agree it was one of the best Halloween's either of us had ever enjoyed. The weather held off with just some low clouds and an occasional spit of light rain. They began lining up at 5:45 and by 6 p.m. there were close to 50 people waiting to go through. We had done a dress rehearsal the night before with all of our actors and they played their parts to perfection. We had a steady stream of visitors right up until about 8:20 and when the last of them went through, lewlew gave the sign to shut it down. At one point the line went down four houses from ours! We had two TV stations do live spots from the haunt at 5 and again at 6, and both reporters walked through with their cameramen. Needless to say we didn't hold back for them and got them good! The scares and screams were plentiful and while there were several little ones who probably didn't enjoy themselves, the overall consensus was that it was the best ever and we killed it. We don't have a fancy video production this year, but here are some of the pics of the haunt. We also had a scare cam set up and hope to have that edited and ready to post at some point soon.
The outside façade including the amazing foam bunker lewlew constructed.


----------



## jdubbya

The first room. An abandoned office, until a zombie bursts through a locker and another comes through a wall


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for ya'll! Pictures look GREAT, I can't wait to see video....there is going to be video...right?


----------



## jdubbya

The feeding room



















exit hall with 4 zombies reaching through bars as you try to escape. The hallway was only 32 inches wide










and the classic drop panel scare right as they went through the exit










lewlew working the crowd


----------



## jdubbya

The sign at the entrance as people stood near the bunker waiting to go in
Mark had this made. It was awesome!!










and our awesome cast of scare actors! Couldn't have asked for a better bunch of fun loving kids. They all want to come back next year already!


----------



## ATLfun

Man, that looks so professional and of course professional photography helps. When people say how impressed they are by my set-up, I am just thankful that they have never been to Eerie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never knew just how handsome lewlew is

Everything looks wonderful - you two kicked some major haunt butt this year.


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yay for ya'll! Pictures look GREAT, I can't wait to see video....there is going to be video...right?


No haunt video this year My photographer is also my 18 y.o son who didn't take near as many pics as last year. Sadly he is so busy with school and other stuff he didn't have time to put together a decent video. We did set up a scare cam in the office room so hopefully that will yield results!



ATLfun said:


> Man, that looks so professional and of course professional photography helps. When people say how impressed they are by my set-up, I am just thankful that they have never been to Eerie.


Thanks man! My son took the pics. He is an amateur photographer but has some mad skilz!


RoxyBlue said:


> I never knew just how handsome lewlew is
> 
> Everything looks wonderful - you two kicked some major haunt butt this year.


Thanks Roxy! We had a blast from start to finish. It was epic. Already talking about next year!!


----------



## lewlew

RoxyBlue said:


> I never knew just how handsome lewlew is


Why thank you darlin'! If you only knew the preparation it takes to make something
this handsome look that gruesome... lol

Well I have to say the collaboration between Eerie Manor and Road's End was (at least in our books) an 
unmitigated success. I could have been more pleased with our results and the turnout we got on the big 
night.

Mr. and Mrs. dubbya were the consummate hosts and I cannot thank them both enough for letting me tag 
along for this year. Working with Jerry was a great pleasure and it was fantastic watching our initial ideas 
evolve into our final product.

I think the fact that we are both so detail oriented led to a great looking haunt the scared the socks off of 
everyone who went through.

I know we've had a lot of pics of progress and posts of every step but I hope you all will cast a glance at our 
pics that jdubbya has posted here of the final haunt.

Thank everyone who followed along with us and gave us ideas, inspiration, and encouragement along 
the way. Happy Halloween 2014 and looking forward to 2015!


----------



## DandyBrit

Can't wait to see what you do next year. How on earth do you top this!!


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa Nelly


----------



## SCEYEDOC

J Dub, what can I say? The results speak for itself. Totally impressed. All the time and sweat yielded such great results ...you should be proud of your acomplishments. You and your new haunt partner created memories and maybe a few nightmares for the kids.Great job, I am sure you will find a way to top it next year. That is what we Haunters do! Rest a few weeks, then back to the evil drawing board. Great job fellas.


----------



## jdubbya

DandyBrit said:


> Can't wait to see what you do next year. How on earth do you top this!!


Already talking about next year! Topping this year will be the fun part!



Rahnefan said:


> Whoa Nelly


I think we said that several times while putting the 12 foot long roof panels on



SCEYEDOC said:


> J Dub, what can I say? The results speak for itself. Totally impressed. All the time and sweat yielded such great results ...you should be proud of your acomplishments. You and your new haunt partner created memories and maybe a few nightmares for the kids.Great job, I am sure you will find a way to top it next year. That is what we Haunters do! Rest a few weeks, then back to the evil drawing board. Great job fellas.


Thanks doc, and thanks for the window projection too! We had an absolute ball doing this and working with Mark made it all the more fun. He drove 40 miles twice a day for a week to be at my house setting up, detailing, etc.. Hard to believe we started this back in July and now it's all packed away but it was worth every minute. On our last day of tear down. I saw Mark in the driveway with a tape measure and knew he was planning for 2015. We started throwing ideas around and I don't think it will be long before we have something on paper. I'd be thrilled to do another collaborative venture with Mark.:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

The attention to detail really paid off! Top notch all the way! You deserve every bit of press you got!


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> The attention to detail really paid off! Top notch all the way! You deserve every bit of press you got!


Thanks! We put a lot of effort into detailing both the inside and outside. I think a lot of visitors really appreciated the stuff outside as they were waiting to go in. We wanted it to look like an abandoned/over-run government installation and it did! We had several signs made up, use the mannequins as dead guards, the bunker, barbed wire, etc.. Once inside, the detail was still there and some folks focused on it, at least until we scared the crap out of them, then they were focused on getting through alive!! It was fun adding all the little touches, some of which only Mark and I knew were even there. We put about two dozen fake cock roaches in the feeding room; on the walls and on the main table. don't know how many noticed them but damn, they looked awesome! If we do this again next year and stick to one of the themes we discussed, we'll be going bonkers with the atmosphere and detail for the main room as well as the outer facade. Can't wait!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Beautiful job! Nice atmosphere, very cohesive and a great backdrop. I confess that I'm a little sad that your son couldn't find time to do a walkthrough - but beggars can't be choosers, eh?

Looking forward to where you guys are going next year 

(And, under my breath, cursing myself for being a haunter - I never get to visit all these great haunts!)


----------



## BIGANT

Wait did I miss something? Is this the first time you did a walk through? Do you no longer do the cemetery setup in the front yard?? Either way awesome walk through!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

Grimm Pickins said:


> Beautiful job! Nice atmosphere, very cohesive and a great backdrop. I confess that I'm a little sad that your son couldn't find time to do a walkthrough - but beggars can't be choosers, eh?
> 
> Looking forward to where you guys are going next year
> 
> (And, under my breath, cursing myself for being a haunter - I never get to visit all these great haunts!)


Thanks GP! I was upset about the walk through photos/video as well but I blame myself for that. This is the first year I've been able to actually take part in the haunt scares and interact with the crowd and man was it fun! My son was one of the scare actors and didn't have time to get a lot of pics. Normally we have several of the graveyard and some video of the walk through which just didn't happen so we're lacking this year in proof of the effort. I hear you on not being able to check out other haunts. There are a few in my area I'd love to see on Halloween night but can't break away!



BIGANT said:


> Wait did I miss something? Is this the first time you did a walk through? Do you no longer do the cemetery setup in the front yard?? Either way awesome walk through!!!!


No, we still did the cemetery in the front. No night pics of it for which I apologize. It actually looked pretty good. We've always done a walkthrough haunt but not in an actual free standing structure. In the past it would be down our driveway, through the garage, in the back yard, etc.. This year we changed it up and built the walkthrough right in the driveway. It was a thing of beauty!


----------



## BIGANT

ah ok very cool!!!!!! I have thought about doing a walk through in my backyard (its pretty big) but then I think about the man power I would need and instantly change my mind haha


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty spectacular guys!
Bravo :jol:


----------



## jdubbya

BIGANT said:


> ah ok very cool!!!!!! I have thought about doing a walk through in my backyard (its pretty big) but then I think about the man power I would need and instantly change my mind haha


I'd say try it and see how it goes. While it's a lot more work in terms of set-up, manpower, etc.. it can be a lot of fun and allow you to expand on different things you can't do with a display only type of haunt. In the not too distant future, I'll likely revert back to just a front yard display, in fact we were going to scale back this year but walk throughs are so much fun that we had to keep it going. Lewlew was the driving force behind our haunt this year and it wouldn't have been anything like it was without his help!



bobzilla said:


> Pretty spectacular guys!
> Bravo :jol:


Thank you sir! Appreciate it. I have more pics people sent me that I'll upload tomorrow. We really slacked on the photos this year


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I think that you (Jdubbya) and lewlew have created and epic walk through this year.
I am so happy for you guys, your haunt turned absolutely perfect!!! 
I have had so much fun seeing the progression of your haunt and the beautiful pics of the finally topped it all off! Thanks for the ride.


----------



## jdubbya

*some more pics.*

Scrounged up some more pictures taken by friends.

Some TOT's and pics of the crowd





































lewlew mingling with the guests


----------



## jdubbya

the cemetery


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew's "escape hatch" bottomless tunnel illusion. We placed this right at the entrance of the haunt and people loved it!



















Yours truly in my zombie gear. I was hiding in a metal locker in the first room, and came bursting through as guests walked in. Good results!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you are as handsome as lewlew

You have the prettiest tombstones - such a nice variety of shape and height.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> I see you are as handsome as lewlew
> 
> You have the prettiest tombstones - such a nice variety of shape and height.


lewlew and I rocked the zombie look that night!

Thanks for the kind comments on my stones. I kind of miss making them. Might have to do a few more for next year and change things up a bit.


----------



## TheGraveyardCaretaker

The stones are always incredible. Seamless foam work.


----------



## jdubbya

TheGraveyardCaretaker said:


> The stones are always incredible. Seamless foam work.


Yes, from ten feet away! Thanks! I did some major touch up on a few of them this year. They have had their share of dings and chips due to moving them around, storage, etc.. I'll do the rest of them next year. Foam is pretty forgiving!


----------



## Hairazor

Your tombstones are always great to look at, glad you got some shots of them to post


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Your tombstones are always great to look at, glad you got some shots of them to post


Thanks! Appreciate that.


----------



## punkineater

Paraphrasing what I said on the other forum, you guys are OFF THE HOOK! Can't wait to see what you do for 2015


----------

